# 2016-2017 Ohio Snow& Ice Thread



## Young Pup

Well, new season, new thread. Here is a video to watch to get the discussion started.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Hopefully it's like 14-15. That was perfect.


----------



## Young Pup

I just want it better than last year.


----------



## alsam116

Just checking in hope every body had a great summer


----------



## thesnowman269

Hasn't felt like fall till the past few days. Now the Extended forecast shows temps in the 70s for this up coming week. I Hope this warm weather doesn't last to much longer.


----------



## procuts0103

So...when do you think we will see our first salt or plow?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

It amazes me the number of accounts that are large and or high profile that still do not have signed contracts.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here are the first maps of the season. LOL


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Last 2 contracts signed today. All we need is the new Plowmaxx Liveedge to show up, and to get the new F450 set up and we'll be ready for some snow. 

Anyone in here have one of the VBX 9000 spreaders? We love our 8000's so that's the route I'm looking toward. 

Might be interested in a 3-4 yard electric v box of anyone has one in good shape used.


----------



## thesnowman269

Just curious if it has been the same for anyone else. This time of year I am usually just about booked for my residential route. With my phone still ringing about ten times a day from new customers looking for quotes. So far this year I've gotten maybe five calls per week! I'm hoping it's just the warmer weather, the Election, and the Indians being in the World Series.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

This is the first season I can remember that everyone has committed and signed by November 1. 

We're all commercial though, nothing residential.


----------



## thesnowman269

I have a few that are still twiddling there thumbs but about 90% of my repeat customers have returned there contracts. I send them out the second week of September in hopes they get it in before the season starts. I had planned on expanding this year and adding a sub contractor to do a small route. We will see


----------



## John_DeereGreen

8-13 Liveedge is here, on the machine and ready to plow. 

Now it can snow.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

More new ****...new to us F450 with central hydros and hydro under tailgate spreader. Excited to run hydros and not deal with the frustrations of electric.


----------



## SnoDaddy

Pics


----------



## jsimanella

Looking to subcontract, westside Cleveland area. I would prefer commercial lots in good condition, 6-8 hours of work for an average snowfall. Fairly flexible with my hours.
2015 F250, shortbed, crew cab. Western 8.5 MVP. Excellent condition.
Thanks!
John 216-406-7252.


----------



## cornbinder

John_DeereGreen said:


> Last 2 contracts signed today. All we need is the new Plowmaxx Liveedge to show up, and to get the new F450 set up and we'll be ready for some snow.
> 
> Anyone in here have one of the VBX 9000 spreaders? We love our 8000's so that's the route I'm looking toward.
> 
> Might be interested in a 3-4 yard electric v box of anyone has one in good shape used.


We have a 8000& a 9000had vibrator motor on each go bad 1st season, setscrews cmae loose on spinner shaft....


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the latest. End of the month possibilities.


----------



## procuts0103

About time...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

We're supposed to go to Utah for Thanksgiving with my wife's family...don't tell her or she'll be thrilled when I can't go. 

What's your cell snodaddy I'll send you all the pics you want


----------



## Young Pup

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/snow-next-weekend/


----------



## John_DeereGreen

And the naysayers in 3...2...1...


----------



## Young Pup

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/weekend-snow-70-friday/


----------



## MahonLawnCare

For once I agree with Ohio Valley on something. Snowbelt, sure. Otherwise, not happening.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Well, what's gonna happen this weekend?


----------



## Young Pup

A few minutes ago, had a wind gust with some snow blow through here.

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/lake-effect-snow-begins/


----------



## Maclawnco

Set out all our pushers yesterday and today. Salt trucks are inside our heated shop ready to go if needed. Guess we're ready for whatever comes about.


----------



## Young Pup

Nice, mother nature is pulling a bad joke on us. I was in shorts yesterday, and ready to climb back under the blankets now. Just came in from outside and damn is all I can say. LOL


----------



## Maclawnco

Yep. sucks outside. We have not fired up the coal furnace for the winter yet but had a torpedo heater in the area as I was finalizing a new hitch on a sectional pusher this morning. Glad to have a shop we can work inside in. Simple pleasures for sure.


----------



## procuts0103

Calling for 2-4 here by tomorrow night... Either we will see nothing or double what they are calling for. Lake effect! Lol

It's time....


----------



## Young Pup

Anything happening up in N/E Ohio?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Grass/mulch is white here, pavement is just wet. Out checking our 24 hour retails and truck said 34 degrees. Pavement is 40-45 depending on exact location.

We put a spreader in 2 pickups, and made sure the hydro undergate is ready on the main salt truck though I'm not seeing a salt run as of now.

I heard on the Akron radio station they've got a couple inches up there. Not sure if it's grass or pavement though.


----------



## procuts0103

Notta here....


----------



## Young Pup

Nothing down here. That is ok, I have leaf work to finish up.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Us too and now they're going to be soaked and frozen.


----------



## thesnowman269

ODOT was out plowing about an inch and half off the road in a few areas today. While on the other side of town the grass was barely covered...


----------



## areoseek

Flippin nothin here. 1/4inch inland.


----------



## procuts0103

What a disappointment... Called for 2-4 we got nothing. Not even a dusting. Had trucks ready but decided to throw the salter in my personal truck at 3am. That was a joy, all for nothing.

Oh well guess everything is ready now... Hurry up and wait! 

M


----------



## areoseek

Yea. Ugh.


----------



## Young Pup

Absolutely nothing here. I didn't expect it. I have not even tested anything yet.  To busy trying to get green work done.


----------



## procuts0103

Any chance of a salt run this weekend or soon? Weather looks warm again.


----------



## areoseek

procuts0103 said:


> Any chance of a salt run this weekend or soon? Weather looks warm again.


going to be in the 40's for the next week or two. except Wednesday night. gonna dip to near 20 here.


----------



## procuts0103

Yep... Repeat of the crap winter we had last year it seems like...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

It's not even December yet Mario...it'll all be ok.


----------



## areoseek

John_DeereGreen said:


> It's not even December yet Mario...it'll all be ok.


I'm gonna hold you to that


----------



## Maclawnco

3 years ago was the good season and it didn't get going until after Thanksgiving - I remember because we were in Mexico for the holiday. Just breath, it's going to be what it will be.


----------



## procuts0103

Sorry boys.... Just had 100 ton of salt delivered. It won't snow for sure.

Happy thanksgiving!
M


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I'm getting on an airplane in an hour to go to Utah until next Tuesday, so that may cancel out your salt order's effects.


----------



## procuts0103

25 this morning and clear as a bell.... Raining now and it's 40. Lol goofy weather!


----------



## thesnowman269

Impulsively Bought a motorcycle yesterday. So maybe that will help bring the snow


----------



## Young Pup

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!!!!!


----------



## procuts0103

Near 60 middle of next week... 

Yea happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## procuts0103

Little clipper coming Friday night into Saturday ... Maybe salt run.


----------



## procuts0103

36 here at the moment. Few more degrees and we might have a salt event.... Might


----------



## glowry4

looks like we have some kind of storm moving in dec 11. weather channel app says 3-5 sunda y and 1-3 sunday night or something like that. What do you guys think?


----------



## thesnowman269

To far out to be certain about accumulation. It will change 50 times before Dec 11th


----------



## procuts0103

60 tomorrow and Wednesday....


----------



## Young Pup

glowry4 said:


> looks like we have some kind of storm moving in dec 11. weather channel app says 3-5 sunda y and 1-3 sunday night or something like that. What do you guys think?


Yes, snow is showing up around then. To early to tell what is going to happen though.


----------



## CELandscapes

All that matters is it's starting to show up regularly on the daily forecast. Just enough time to finish cleanups and one last cut next week.


----------



## areoseek

Snow probability for Friday.


----------



## areoseek

and six hour expected totals Friday afternoon- evening.


----------



## procuts0103

Been spitting alittle here.... Thats about all.


----------



## areoseek

procuts0103 said:


> Been spitting alittle here.... Thats about all.


same here. no accumulation yet. squalls at times though. south of 90 it's accumulating right now. (I'm not ohio but close enough. )


----------



## Young Pup

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/marching-towards-cold/


----------



## Bossman 92

Anyone have a Boss snow plow they are looking to sell?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Whatcha looking for? I've got a couple I'd part with. Text me if you still have my number. 3302017701 is the new one.


----------



## procuts0103

Can we get a few more degrees to fall... would like to throw some salt before xmas lol...


----------



## Theshoemaker

Hey johndeeregreen I'm also looking for a boss plow.. Do you still have any you want to part with?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

An 8'2" flat top, and a 9'2" flat top. Both have brand new edges. 8 is in a 6 of 10 condition overall, 9 is in 8.5 of 10 overall.

I've got a set of Boss wings that could be included for the right price.

Make me an offer for your choice. They're both backups for us. Text me and I'll get you pictures.


----------



## davisons4season

Chiming in for the year boys!
Hey Bossman 92, 
hit me up too. Would like to maybe get rid of mine if Jarret cant help you.


----------



## procuts0103

Saying snow tonight??? Dusting or so....


----------



## Bossman 92

davisons4season said:


> Chiming in for the year boys!
> Hey Bossman 92,
> hit me up too. Would like to maybe get rid of mine if Jarret cant help you.


Hey man shoot me a txt. I lost your number when my phone died


----------



## [email protected]

Anything in Columbus this upcoming week? My weather app says something possible for Thursday


----------



## procuts0103

Looks like dam rain again for us tonight...


----------



## Young Pup

Does not look like the snow is to far away ffrom the outerbelt on radar


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Snowing here, pavement is just wet.


----------



## procuts0103

Even Hawaii had snow... I don't think the snowbelt will ever see snow...


----------



## SnoFarmer

You do know there is a ski area in Hawaii ?


----------



## procuts0103

Yes yes,,, just being funny with my frustration of this so far crap Winter


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103 said:


> Yes yes,,, just being funny with my frustration of this so far crap Winter


 Winter just started.


----------



## thesnowman269

What's everyone's take on the system coming in at the end of this week


----------



## Young Pup

Still watching it unfold. Want they system for tomorrow to get out of the way to see what it shows on the models.


----------



## Young Pup

Here we go.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Looks like fun to me.


----------



## procuts0103

First plow of the season!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Sure looks like Sunday and Sunday night is going to be fun.


----------



## areoseek

Were gonna get dumped on here in Erie.


----------



## procuts0103

Lucky...


----------



## racer47

hi everyone ,just checking in. hope everyone had a great summer,also to get the real weather reports .


----------



## areoseek

racer47 said:


> hi everyone ,just checking in. hope everyone had a great summer,also to get the real weather reports .


Here's my report.


----------



## racer47

thats what im looking for lowblue:


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Full salt here this morning...loving the central hydros!


----------



## Young Pup

Still not set up yet. Going to put on the spreader tomorrow. Still doing leaves. The never ending leaf season.  Looks like snow to rain here.


----------



## Young Pup

Well, did everyone survive? I got set up yesterday. had a brake line go this morning. But got everything salted that needed to be salted.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

This has got to be the longest most drawn out 4 inches of **** I've had to deal with for a long time


----------



## Young Pup

Only about an inch around here.


----------



## thesnowman269

Who's ready for the next round?


----------



## CELandscapes

thesnowman269 said:


> Who's ready for the next round?


After a couple days of sleep


----------



## davisons4season

We got around 4" here in Holmes County. Had 4 trucks out from 11am- 11pm. And the 5th truck out for around 8hrs. Hopefully made some money!
Icy conditions with re-freeze right now.


----------



## procuts0103

Yep... bring it. Stacking 100 ton of Morton blue as we speak!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Couple little things to do and it can snow again. Refuel machines again, get another couple loads of salt dumped in our onsite bin for retails, and some more work lights. 

Anyone have any experience with the Boss branded snow deflectors? I'm sick of dealing with icy windshields wind rowing in our big lots. The wasted time of clearing windshields and the wipers off will pay for flaps.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

davisons4season said:


> We got around 4" here in Holmes County. Had 4 trucks out from 11am- 11pm. And the 5th truck out for around 8hrs. Hopefully made some money!
> Icy conditions with re-freeze right now.


Weird how just 15 miles makes such a difference. We only got about 1.5 up here out of yesterday.


----------



## davisons4season

Jarret,

All my Boss plows( except the brand new one) have the snow deflectors. Does it help? Yes .... Fool proof? Not really.... But it is much better than not having them.
Man! i cant believe you guys only got that much. Reverse of what it was a couple days before.


----------



## Young Pup

We got about 4 inches here Tuesday. Ugh, trying to get equipment issues taken care of.


----------



## racer47

what you haveing trouble with .we didnt get any snow on roads or lots just the grass ,


----------



## Young Pup

Power steering pump issues. 3 pumps from napa and it wasn't right. Mechanics got one from a dealer. It goes on today. Other than that, just the minor headaches of the little things like replacing a headlight module only to find out it was a fuse in truck. @#$%$###$ lol


----------



## racer47

sorry to here that . the meyer modules are not cheap ,hopeing to get to salt tonight


----------



## John_DeereGreen

racer47 said:


> sorry to here that . the meyer modules are not cheap ,hopeing to get to salt tonight


From the looks of it, I don't think there will be any worry of maybe salting for you, it's how many times you'll salt...


----------



## racer47

nice (( slick)) salt run billed out .it was a skating rink here. loaded up ready to get some more. hope everybody keep it out off the ditches ,and came back in 1 peace .


----------



## John_DeereGreen

No more ice pleaseeeeee!


----------



## davisons4season

Snow over Ice any day...... we made some bank though!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

davisons4season said:


> Snow over Ice any day...... we made some bank though!


Yeah, we spread over double the amount of salt we average on yesterday's little joyous ice experience.

Thankfully no one got hurt and everyone stayed rubber side down and out of the ditches.


----------



## racer47

great to here


----------



## rnh719

Been following the Ohio threads for years, you guys do a great job with the weather. It's really quiet this year and not many people posting, is everyone on another site?


----------



## procuts0103

I agree... hardly anyone posting anything these days...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Same thought I've been having this season. There's like 4 of us posting in here this year.


----------



## thesnowman269

I think a lot of people are turned away by the new website design


----------



## procuts0103

So where did everyone go????


----------



## racer47

i think weather has got everybody down .we need snow


----------



## EJK2352

thesnowman269 said:


> I think a lot of people are turned away by the new website design


I don't like the changes made here or at Lawnsite. Old setup was great.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

It's not as bad when you're on a mobile device but on anything desktop/laptop it flat out sucks.


----------



## Young Pup

Been busy with Christmas stuff here.Now I am heading out to finish up the remaining leaf work. Hopefully be done today, if not tomorrow for sure. Models are hinting at snow for tomorrow. Either way I will be out if needed unless it is a full blown blizzard.


----------



## racer47

good to here we need some lowblue:


----------



## thesnowman269

EJK2352 said:


> I don't like the changes made here or at Lawnsite. Old setup was great.


Agreed. Don't fix what isn't broken



John_DeereGreen said:


> It's not as bad when you're on a mobile device but on anything desktop/laptop it flat out sucks.


I've yet to log into the new plowsite on my computer. In fact I haven't used my computer for anything other then invoicing in a long while


----------



## Young Pup

It looks like I am missing a page here????

Edit: I guess not. I thought we were on page 8. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Special Weather Statement
National Weather Service Wilmington OH
604 AM EST Thu Dec 29 2016

INZ050-058-059-066-073>075-080-KYZ089>100-OHZ026-034-035-042>046-
051>056-060>065-070>074-077>082-088-291715-
Wayne-Fayette IN-Union IN-Franklin IN-Ripley-Dearborn-Ohio-
Switzerland-Carroll-Gallatin-Boone-Kenton-Campbell-Owen-Grant-
Pendleton-Bracken-Robertson-Mason-Lewis-Hardin-Mercer-Auglaize-
Darke-Shelby-Logan-Union OH-Delaware-Miami-Champaign-Clark-
Madison-Franklin OH-Licking-Preble-Montgomery-Greene-Fayette OH-
Pickaway-Fairfield-Butler-Warren-Clinton-Ross-Hocking-Hamilton-
Clermont-Brown-Highland-Adams-Pike-Scioto-
Including the cities of...Richmond...Connersville...Liberty...
West College Corner...Brookville...Batesville...Milan...
Versailles...Lawrenceburg...Aurora...Rising Sun...Vevay...
Carrollton...Warsaw...Florence...Burlington...Oakbrook...
Covington...Erlanger...Independence...Newport...Alexandria...
Owenton...Williamstown...Crittenden...Dry Ridge...Falmouth...
Butler...Augusta...Brooksville...Mount Olivet...Maysville...
Vanceburg...Tollesboro...Kenton...Ada...Celina...Coldwater...
Wapakoneta...St. Marys...Greenville...Sidney...Bellefontaine...
Marysville...Delaware...Troy...Piqua...Tipp City...Urbana...
Springfield...London...West Jefferson...Plain City...Columbus...
Newark...Eaton...Camden...Dayton...Kettering...Beavercreek...
Fairborn...Xenia...Washington Court House...Circleville...
Lancaster...Pickerington...Hamilton...Middletown...Fairfield...
Oxford...Mason...Lebanon...Springboro...Wilmington...
Blanchester...Chillicothe...Logan...Cincinnati...Milford...
Georgetown...Mount Orab...Hillsboro...Greenfield...West Union...
Peebles...Waverly...Piketon...Portsmouth...Wheelersburg
604 AM EST Thu Dec 29 2016

...POTENTIALLY DANGEROUS SNOW SQUALLS POSSIBLE THIS EVENING...

Conditions will exist this evening that may promote the
development of scattered snow showers and snow squalls. Snow
squalls are locally heavy bursts of snowfall that can lead to
rapid and drastic reductions in visibility over short distances,
often accompanied by gusty winds. At their worst, squalls can be
similar to blizzard conditions, but far more localized and shorter
in duration. The most likely timeframe for these conditions will
be between 5 PM and 11 PM, however some of the snow shower
activity is expected to continue into the overnight hours.

Be alert for extremely localized areas of hazardous travel
conditions this evening.

$$


----------



## procuts0103

Got us in a lake effect advisory... see what happens.


----------



## Young Pup

Good Luck. Had strong winds and snow squalls here early. Now just some gusts and snow. Getting up at 3am to check stuff.


----------



## procuts0103

60 again next week... wtf


----------



## Young Pup

Yep, then it gets cold again.  Crazy ass weather.


----------



## muffy189

this is my first time on the site since they changed it. don't think I like it.....


----------



## Young Pup

looking good here.


----------



## procuts0103

Light dusting here is all... salt run.


----------



## Young Pup

For next week. Let's see how this goes. This has been south of us on previous runs. Hopefully it won't go to far north.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

3 inches in an hour and a half. At 4 am. 

Full plow/salt. New sidewalk machine will be here today!!


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup said:


> For next week. Let's see how this goes. This has been south of us on previous runs. Hopefully it won't go to far north.
> 
> View attachment 169205


whats your gut tell ya JP


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189 said:


> whats your gut tell ya JP


Last night my gut said to quit eating food. Oh you meant about the storm. After last nights run, it went south of us again. Got to give it a few more days. It appears the models are trending towards a storm.


----------



## broncscott

Are you guys having problems with the new site jumping around and running slow? It's almost bad enough to not log in


----------



## Young Pup

broncscott said:


> Are you guys having problems with the new site jumping around and running slow? It's almost bad enough to not log in


Yes and no. On my phone yes. My computer seems ok though.


----------



## broncscott

Turned off my tablet for 30 mins. Working good now


----------



## procuts0103

Wonder if this clipper will amount to anything tonight...


----------



## Young Pup

I think you guys will switch to rain. I wouldn't expect much.


----------



## Young Pup

The storm for next weekend faded back away. It will change again. I am not worried at this point.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Well..so far just messing with it in the parking lot at our shop, for 10k less than Ventrac I'm highly impressed with our new 1025R sidewalk tractor. It's close to as maneuverable and the broom smokes the Ventrac one. Both in power and cleaning ability. 

Hopefully the cab gets here before our next event.


----------



## procuts0103

Alright, alright, alright. Happy New Years! Holidays are over! Weather gets cold this week. Let's make some dam money!!!


----------



## rnh719

[QUOTE="procuts0103, post: 2180355, member: 64054


----------



## rnh719

Oops, my bad. Yeah man let it snow


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the latest possible snow


----------



## procuts0103

Pretty colors!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

They'll be nice and pretty if it stays like it is and doesn't come north.


----------



## davisons4season

The last snow was so weird! Nothing but dusting ( at my house) 3am, look back out at 4am same. go start the trucks for 2 guys, heavens open up and by 4:45am 2" had fallen. Start 2 more trucks.
Everyone heads to Millersburg to get salt , they have nothing..... Very distinct line where the heavier snow stopped . East side of county we plowed anywhere from 1" - 4" . Crazy man.


----------



## davisons4season

Bring on the snow , now that the holidays are over!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

davisons4season said:


> The last snow was so weird! Nothing but dusting ( at my house) 3am, look back out at 4am same. go start the trucks for 2 guys, heavens open up and by 4:45am 2" had fallen. Start 2 more trucks.
> Everyone heads to Millersburg to get salt , they have nothing..... Very distinct line where the heavier snow stopped . East side of county we plowed anywhere from 1" - 4" . Crazy man.


Did you see the band on the radar when it was snowing? It was a very sharp cutoff. Go 1/2 mile north of town and it was less than an inch. In town we got hammered and a mile south of town it was less than an inch again.

It was the same way at my house as yours. I was up at 2:30 and just walks were barely white, and cracks on pavement. By 3 everything was covered and by 4 we had almost 2 inches.


----------



## davisons4season

John_DeereGreen said:


> Did you see the band on the radar when it was snowing? It was a very sharp cutoff. Go 1/2 mile north of town and it was less than an inch. In town we got hammered and a mile south of town it was less than an inch again.
> 
> It was the same way at my house as yours. I was up at 2:30 and just walks were barely white, and cracks on pavement. By 3 everything was covered and by 4 we had almost 2 inches.


Yeah Radar was crazy! Around 8am it started again and we got a quick 3/4" in a half hr. Kinda nice day lol.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

davisons4season said:


> Yeah Radar was crazy! Around 8am it started again and we got a quick 3/4" in a half hr. Kinda nice day lol.


Yep, made for a stressful but profitable little morning considering we were just going to do walks and spot salt lots as of 2 am that morning. Haha


----------



## racer47

only done full salt run ,hope its not over


----------



## John_DeereGreen

racer47 said:


> only done full salt run ,hope its not over


Hell we've done that already. Hope you get something worth getting!


----------



## Young Pup

Gettiing some more now. Light but we are getting it. Get your salt down early tonight.

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/wave-2-moving-eastward/


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Another blown forecast by all the major weather guessers.

Full salt, partial plow, and going out to do a full plow and salt at 1230.


----------



## racer47

same here ,full salt run ,then west side plow and salt ,east side just salt again.back to building pumps today .


----------



## Young Pup

Some potential headaches for next weekend. The models still show it, but it is not worth posting about it yet as we know they will change on Monday's run.
http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/potent-ice-storm-possibile/


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Young Pup said:


> Some potential headaches for next weekend. The models still show it, but it is not worth posting about it yet as we know they will change on Monday's run.
> http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/potent-ice-storm-possibile/


Please no more ice. Give me a foot of snow in 12 hours it's easier to deal with.


----------



## On a Call

JD...I agree.

Ice is not fun at all.


----------



## Young Pup

I love ice.  More of it tonight.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Haven't we had enough ice already this season?


----------



## On a Call

Those who live by ice, die by ice.

However I will handle what is thrown my way.


----------



## racer47

at this point in my winter i will take it .just get on it early . soon as it starts falling start spreading .my lots still have salt on them ,but im not going to wait for them to ice up .


----------



## CELandscapes

We're rolling at 3am. Road temps are still 25 degrees here


----------



## On a Call

We are out right now.

Good solid layer of salt might help


----------



## John_DeereGreen

What are you westerly guys seeing out of this? So far we don't have hardly anything


----------



## CELandscapes

John_DeereGreen said:


> What are you westerly guys seeing out of this? So far we don't have hardly anything


It's mostly rain not very icy at all


----------



## On a Call

2-3 inches here in Detroit and plowing
My guys in Toledo say slush and rain


----------



## John_DeereGreen

So far we've got a half inch of snow if that. Hoping the ice line keeps holding back like it has been


----------



## davisons4season

Salted everything twice and some places 3 times.... Cindered a couple places too.


----------



## davisons4season

I don't care for ice also, but hey.... its paying the bills.


----------



## On a Call

Ice or no ice we are not in ice


----------



## procuts0103

Well.. looks like more warmth is headed our way. January thaw already?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

davisons4season said:


> Salted everything twice and some places 3 times.... Cindered a couple places too.


Yep, same here minus the cinders.

60 degrees Thursday...amazing.

Now I think you're permitted to start complaining Mario.


----------



## procuts0103

Haha thanks Jarret. I just hate these temps swing.


----------



## davisons4season

these temp swings are what beat the crap out of everything . I can just imagine all the calls come spring/ summer..... and the heaving.


----------



## CELandscapes

Good morning very icy roads and lots.


----------



## campbell79

CELandscapes said:


> We're rolling at 3am. Road temps are still 25 degrees here


We should have rolled this morning too lol


----------



## procuts0103

Looks like high 40s next week too. So much for a better winter than last lol


----------



## procuts0103

Correction... mid 50s WTF


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Who's ready for the fun this weekend appears to be bringing? We're staging an extra 100 tons on one of our big properties to cut down on drive time to reload. Hopefully it won't be needed.


----------



## On a Call

What fun are you seeing ?
I see an early low percentage chance early morning Monday.
I actually see more happening Friday morning here with melt offs freezing up before Friday sunrise. 

My ears are open


----------



## procuts0103

Yeah weekend fun??? Talk to me!!!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

It keeps see sawing back and forth from nothing to a bunch of freezing rain Sunday night into Monday


----------



## davisons4season

more ice, ice baby! we stocked up on salt and a whole load of cinders.
I guess bring it! I'm wanting my guys to earn their checks instead of feeling like a welfare office lol.


----------



## Young Pup

Looks on radar I might even miss out on the ice. Not really feeling it. Just doesn't look good at all. Next week, I am starting spring cleanups.


----------



## On a Call

We broke out the mowers and fertilizing next week 

I might even open the pool 

You could call this the January thaw....but, how do you thaw what is not frozen ?????


----------



## On a Call

Oh...btw we did do a clean up this week


----------



## Young Pup

I am doing a cleanup next week. LOL My insurance agent piled up some leaves that I need to go get. LOL


----------



## procuts0103

This is true bull****. 60s next week. Could winter be over?


----------



## On a Call

Winter is not over !

We will see snow again.

Ice is coming.

positive thinking


----------



## Young Pup

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/md/md0044.html


----------



## Young Pup

There is some hope.  Until then we ice ice baby.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

What did you end up with JP?


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen said:


> What did you end up with JP?


Zilch. Presalted the ones that were open. Just drizzle all day. Nothing froze. Heading out at 4am to salt for refreeze if we get it.


----------



## procuts0103

22 here, clear of course. This week gonna be 50s for a week with flooding rain. We get cold and no moisture. Then 50 degrees and monsoon. Wtf!!! I can't take this BS !


----------



## Wj2005

procuts0103 said:


> 22 here, clear of course. This week gonna be 50s for a week with flooding rain. We get cold and no moisture. Then 50 degrees and monsoon. Wtf!!! I can't take this BS !


I know right!

I'm south of you a bit here in Ohio as well and we could have gone swimming in our back yard the other day... And now ice-skating since it's cold lol

I'm ready for cold and snow... Lots of snow!

Also if you want to feel a little better about this warm weather go read this:

http://www.almanac.com/weather/longrange/region/us/7


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Farmers Almanac couldn't get it right if they were able to release their "forecast" after winter had already passed.



Young Pup said:


> Zilch. Presalted the ones that were open. Just drizzle all day. Nothing froze. Heading out at 4am to salt for refreeze if we get it.


Normally I'd say that sucks. But with ice I think I'd be pretty happy with that outcome.


----------



## Wj2005

John_DeereGreen said:


> Farmers Almanac couldn't get it right if they were able to release their "forecast" after winter had already passed.
> 
> Normally I'd say that sucks. But with ice I think I'd be pretty happy with that outcome.


That's how I feel about it as well but if you read the weeks of January it's almost right on...

I normally don't listen to it either but looked it up the other day and was actually surprised by how close it was.


----------



## racer47

same as young pup, Presalted ,drizzle all day .i didnt ever go back out .


----------



## procuts0103

Maybe February will be brutal....


----------



## Wj2005

procuts0103 said:


> Maybe February will be brutal....


I'm hoping so lol. And if it isn't down this way maybe I'll come up your way when you guys get hit hard now that I have my 4x4 fixed lol


----------



## racer47

man i hope february is brutal,i dont want to set on 30 ton salt till next winter


----------



## John_DeereGreen

racer47 said:


> man i hope february is brutal,i dont want to set on 30 ton salt till next winter


I wish that's all we had still sitting the way the long range temps are looking.


----------



## Wj2005

Maybe just maybe this could happen... Lol


----------



## procuts0103

It has to get cold again no??? I mean it's middle of January for Christ sakes...


----------



## Wj2005

Well they are calling for a swing back to colder weather at the end of the month. And for the month of February is supposed to be below average for the most part. Let's hope they are right because I only have a little bit of inside work to keep me busy for a couple of weeks.


----------



## procuts0103

I put no faith at all in weather people. I was looking at AccuWeather today and it said snow heavy at times starting in 3 mins. It was clear all day! They suck. 

I know this is our business and we have to go with what the weather brings but dam, is it frustrating!


----------



## Wj2005

procuts0103 said:


> I put no faith at all in weather people. I was looking at AccuWeather today and it said snow heavy at times starting in 3 mins. It was clear all day! They suck.
> 
> I know this is our business and we have to go with what the weather brings but dam, is it frustrating!


Yes the weather people do suck.

I even stated that to one of them online as how weather forecasts are just a guess. He said no, it's science and prior history of weather that forecasts are built around. Then I commented how in 2010 the so called science was used for the forecast of 3-5" and we ended up with 17"... I guess just that one time it was a guess??? He then blocked me for commenting lol


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen said:


> Farmers Almanac couldn't get it right if they were able to release their "forecast" after winter had already passed.
> 
> Normally I'd say that sucks. But with ice I think I'd be pretty happy with that outcome.


Oh I was. 

Took the plow off the truck today. Went out and did a leaf clean up. The ground is soaking wet. Not looking good until the end of January. Just going to stay busy doing what ever I can to keep busy.


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103 said:


> I put no faith at all in weather people. I was looking at AccuWeather today and it said snow heavy at times starting in 3 mins. It was clear all day! They suck.
> 
> I know this is our business and we have to go with what the weather brings but dam, is it frustrating!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

55 degrees on January 21st. Unreal.


----------



## Wj2005

John_DeereGreen said:


> 55 degrees on January 21st. Unreal.


It was 62 down this way... BUT there is snow in the forecast this week or so they say lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Wj2005 said:


> It was 62 down this way... BUT there is snow in the forecast this week or so they say lol


I saw some possibilities late this week. Hopefully. Guys are starting to get hungry.


----------



## muffy189

JP hows things looking for the end of the week


----------



## Wj2005

John_DeereGreen said:


> I saw some possibilities late this week. Hopefully. Guys are starting to get hungry.


Yes indeed. Looks like we might get a little bit heavier snow beginning of Feb too... But that will change 20 times lol


----------



## procuts0103

Already Fox eight in Cleveland is saying warm up again mid February and this could be the end of the cold. Wtf so much for a better winter than last...


----------



## Wj2005

procuts0103 said:


> Already Fox eight in Cleveland is saying warm up again mid February and this could be the end of the cold. Wtf so much for a better winter than last...


Yeah they are saying that down here too but not like they really know either. It could change back to "oh it's going to be colder then we expected"

They are saying down here they don't think the warm-up will be as warm as the last and probably not a long.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I'd just like to see some snow so guys get hours. 

No matter how much you preach budget your money, unemployment doesn't do much, they never listen...


----------



## Wj2005

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'd just like to see some snow so guys get hours.
> 
> No matter how much you preach budget your money, unemployment doesn't do much, they never listen...


Hell I am in the middle of some interior painting work to fill in the gaps since we aren't having any snow. Gotta make some $$$ somehow lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Is the wind gonna dry everything out before it can freeze tonight? Looking like it is


----------



## Wj2005

Pavement temps are too high right now to really freeze... Hopefully tonight with the wind will drop the temps quickly


----------



## procuts0103

35 here...


----------



## Lucius landscapes

procuts0103 said:


> 35 here...


Can we please get some snow???


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Almost dried out...


----------



## procuts0103

AccuWeather says up to a foot of snow by tomorrow night... hahah oh those idiots!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Got a dusting. Enough that a couple accounts decided they felt the need to salt pavement that is 39 degrees.


----------



## procuts0103

Hey Jarret 

Fire up the mulch blower... let's get that job done early this year!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

procuts0103 said:


> Hey Jarret
> 
> Fire up the mulch blower... let's get that job done early this year!


I'll be there in 2 hours, get your mulch ordered!!


----------



## Young Pup

Is it really over? To early for this guys. Not giving up yet.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

2 salt runs in 2 days. Let's hope this pattern continues!


----------



## Young Pup

Looks like snow trying to push in from the state up north.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Does anyone here use Radarscope for radar?

I'm sick of the worthless radars available to the masses for free. We salted this morning for over an hour in the snow and not a single thing appeared on the radar, and just downtown the snow went away.


----------



## Wj2005

Well looks like all have been busy with the winter weather today lol... Another 3-6" to come through tomorrow. Was out for about 10 hours today. Resting now to have an even longer day tomorrow


----------



## John_DeereGreen

They cut us back to an inch from 1-3. 

NTAC's.


----------



## Wj2005

John_DeereGreen said:


> They cut us back to an inch from 1-3.
> 
> NTAC's.


Well you might be a little too far west to get what they are calling for over this way. We also have a winter weather advisory so I hope we get it... And I hope you get more then an inch too!

It's already making its way into Sandusky!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Well...if they'd said .1 they'd have been accurate. 

Dart board foreguessers hard at work...again.


----------



## Wj2005

John_DeereGreen said:


> Well...if they'd said .1 they'd have been accurate.
> 
> Dart board foreguessers hard at work...again.


Yeah about 1/2 here but there is more developing and still calling for 3-5"... I don't see it I bet we get 2" at most Bure more like another 1" is more likely! Smh


----------



## procuts0103

Warm again.... winter is over, SMH


----------



## Young Pup

It sure is not looking good for the next two weeks per the noon runs. Midnight runs getting ready to get going. Minus the nam which only goes out to 84 hours.


----------



## Lucius landscapes

Young Pup said:


> It sure is not looking good for the next two weeks per the noon runs. Midnight runs getting ready to get going. Minus the nam which only goes out to 84 hours.


----------



## Lucius landscapes

Gonna start thinking about spring clean ups and early edging to make up for this poor winter!


----------



## procuts0103

Seems like the winters keep getting shorter and shorter...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

We're pulling our bed edging equipment and blower out this week to get it all ready. I fully intend to be mulching the middle of March if this weather continues.


----------



## Wj2005

John_DeereGreen said:


> We're pulling our bed edging equipment and blower out this week to get it all ready. I fully intend to be mulching the middle of March if this weather continues.


I'm starting to think the same... Mulching mid March and mowing beginning of April!

Then again we could get hit with a storming March yet. We just never know lol


----------



## procuts0103

60 today.... what bull****. Now near 60 again this weekend! I mean WTF is with this weather? 

Kiss the contract away next year boys... who wants to pay for nothing! F^*%


----------



## Lucius landscapes

Who would have thought last winter would beat this winter? Wtf


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Let it not snow. We just got a random cold call for a big brush and lot cleanup. Should be 2 solid weeks with 2 skiddys running.



procuts0103 said:


> 60 today.... what bull****. Now near 60 again this weekend! I mean WTF is with this weather?
> 
> Kiss the contract away next year boys... who wants to pay for nothing! F^*%


I don't know about everyone else, but our seasonals will never not be seasonals. Some of them were seasonals before I was ever alive.


----------



## procuts0103

And Jarret your an old fart lol!!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Looks like a nice easy push out of this one.


----------



## Lucius landscapes

Sticking to grass but burning off pavement, hopefully at least a salt run...


----------



## rblake

we barely got a salt run last night. the wind was drying them up pretty quick. It was amazing to see how many lots were salted this morning.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

So we've spread a LOT of salt this season, but only had 3 legitimate snow hit the trigger pushes. Our 5 year average is 16. Second lots of salt/very little plowing season in a row. I don't want to complain too much because we make a ton of money on salting. But it is kind of hard to see 200k worth of plows and machines sitting doing nothing, whether the seasonals are paying for them or not. 

Maybe next year the machines and plows will see some hours go on them.


----------



## procuts0103

Yes Jarret I agree! We spend a lot of money and time to just see the equipment sit. Long range looks bad... about a five or so day stretch of 50 plus highs. Bull****. It's February where the hell is winter?

M


----------



## Casper1

procuts0103 said:


> Yes Jarret I agree! We spend a lot of money and time to just see the equipment sit. Long range looks bad... about a five or so day stretch of 50 plus highs. Bull****. It's February where the hell is winter?
> 
> M


The guy in Jefferson north Perry Rd on 46 has most of his stuff out for sale. I think he had the "Mall" account (don't quote me on that). Maybe he bought all new equipment, maybe he's done after two crappy years.

I'm missing riding the sleds.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Looks like you lakeshore guys got a quick blast this morning?


----------



## Casper1

John_DeereGreen said:


> Looks like you lakeshore guys got a quick blast this morning?


Nothing near the lake. Pic from my weather watcher near State and 20.










I'm 12 miles south and we got a dusting, just under an inch.


----------



## Wj2005

Basically warm weather for the next 2 weeks.... I think we will get one good snow in March. Other then that this winter is about some IMO.


----------



## Casper1

Actually coming down pretty good in Jefferson ATM.


----------



## Wj2005

Down here too... But it isn't going to last so it isn't going to help us out!


----------



## Wj2005

Nevermind... Just looked at the radar maybe we will get more then nothing lol


----------



## On a Call

This weekend will be the big storm maker.


----------



## procuts0103

Yes that's Scott Allen he plowed the mall. He's a fisher dealer and has equipment sitting outside. He's a great guy. 

Mario


----------



## Wj2005

On a Call said:


> This weekend will be the big storm maker.


Oh yeah.... 60 on Saturday here. I better make sure I'm ready for the snow fall lol


----------



## On a Call

Yeppers we are getting our salt orders in so we have it on hand. Never want to get caught with your pants down or so the boss says.

Might have to travel to find that snow storm though.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

It certainly looks like we've seen the worst of winter come and go. 

Did better than last year, so I guess I shouldn't complain too much.


----------



## procuts0103

Yep,,, looks to be over. Spreaders might come out this week. The long term keeps getting warmer and warmer. Disgusting!


----------



## Casper1

procuts0103 said:


> Yep,,, looks to be over. Spreaders might come out this week. The long term keeps getting warmer and warmer. Disgusting!


I can't remember a winter like this. I have a gravel driveway and it seems every snowfall has been a fresh push. I bet I have 5 tons of stone to put back in the drive.

Haven't had the sleds out since December. We like the ditches full and decent snow on the back roads to ride over to PA. The wife and I actually got a little sunburned over the weekend. I have an early start on my farmers tan.

If the long term was iffy, I'd say we could get hammered at any time. It's just not looking that way.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

We're pulling machines off sites this week for a deep cleaning and hibernation at the shop. If they have to go back out so be it. V boxes are also coming out. Leaving the under tailgate on the dump truck, no sense in taking it off because we can still use the dump with it on.


----------



## procuts0103

Not a bad idea...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Calling for an inch of accumulation Thursday night. If that's the case there will be 3 or more on the grass if they want it to hit an inch on pavement.


----------



## procuts0103

Hate to say...... fat lady sung on this bs season they called WINTER ❄


----------



## muffy189

Fat lady has definitely sung. Put this terrible year to rest


----------



## Casper1

muffy189 said:


> Fat lady has definitely sung. Put this terrible year to rest


Looks like it. I drove to Middleburg Hts on Friday for a speaking engagement and the roads were horrible from I-90- Rt91 on in. I got off 271 at Harvard because it turned into a parking lot. Side streets were extremely slick and people drove like idiots, but at least I was moving. I'm glad I allowed extra time. I got to my destination 15 mins early. They got about 6-8", we got 1"-2" in the snowbelt.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

So is it over, or is it not over? I'm sure this will change a million times between now and then, but what the hell...


----------



## rblake

John_DeereGreen said:


> So is it over, or is it not over? I'm sure this will change a million times between now and then, but what the hell...
> 
> View attachment 171265


I hope it comes. better late than never


----------



## Casper1

Any bets on how much they're over hyping this?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Casper1 said:


> Any bets on how much they're over hyping this?


Based on the entire winter, by double ish.


----------



## Casper1

John_DeereGreen said:


> Based on the entire winter, by double ish.


 I'm putting the plow back on but I suspect it will see light use, if any.


----------



## jwengerd

Casper1 said:


> I'm putting the plow back on but I suspect it will see light use, if any.


I agree. I'm thinking I will be lucky to see 1.5".


----------



## procuts0103

Snowing here since 7pm.... have a good inch but that's about it...


----------



## jwengerd

procuts0103 said:


> Snowing here since 7pm.... have a good inch but that's about it...


Knox county ended up with 1-1.5" total.


----------



## Casper1

Jefferson has a couple inches but it's drifting up to 8-10 around cars in the drives I hit. Open lots, maybe 3-4 average.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Looking like we'll end up about 4 inches.


----------



## Young Pup

Glad to see someone is getting plowable snow.


----------



## tsut

April Showers? Its Cleveland, so why wouldn't I expect April flakes... 
Plow back on. (like carrying an umbrella; now it will be a trace)


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Spreaders are in/on. Plows are lined up in the shop. Last couple machines going back to sites tomorrow. 

I love Ohio weather. Just like last April.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

A waste of what could have been a good nights sleep....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Well...is anyone going to be around on here this winter?


----------



## muffy189

Probably not


----------



## Wj2005

muffy189 said:


> Probably not


Yeah we don't get much snow anymore. Mostly just freezing rain/I've! Lol


----------



## Young Pup

I will be around. Start a new thread? Ok I will. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

New Thread:

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/2017-2018-ohio-snow-ice-thread.171633/


----------



## Mike_PS

Young Pup said:


> New Thread:
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/2017-2018-ohio-snow-ice-thread.171633/


closing this one out then


----------

